# Brandy butter



## Kat (Oct 9, 2006)

Okay, my bf got a jar of brandy butter as a gift a while back, and it's been sitting in my pantry unused since.  i'm not sure exactly what to do with it.  anyone have any ideas?  he loves brandy so i'd like to be able to use it.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 9, 2006)

never had such a delicacy, but off the top of my head I would first create a hot buttered brandy drink for when he's done shoveling the snow (it's coming, people!)

While waiting for the snow, how about buttering up some pound cake slices and throwing them under the broiler with some nice diced peaches on top?


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 9, 2006)

Brandy butter (or hard sauce as it is sometimes named) is wonderful with Christmas pudding, or christmas cake.

Edited to add: or wonderful, home-made Christmas mince-pies!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 9, 2006)

put some on home made brioche or other bread, hot out of the oven!

Use some in mashed sweet potatoes.

Sautee mushrooms in it.  Add a pinch of nutmeg, too.

Send me some


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 11, 2006)

VB
Wouldn't the high sugar content overwhelm the taste of mushrooms?


----------



## lulu (Oct 11, 2006)

I think that this is in the wrong forum, personally (although I am usually sticking things in the wrong places.)

I also like brandy butter on crepes.  Its very good added to by favourite crepe filling of sweet marron paste.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 11, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> VB
> Wouldn't the high sugar content overwhelm the taste of mushrooms?



I think it would depend on the mushroom....consider a shitake or portabella.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 11, 2006)

We only use brandy butter for sweet dishes, like christmas pudding.  It's usually got lots of sugar incorporated into the butter.  I don't really have a sweet tooth, so I think I'd find it too sweet over savoury things like mushrooms!


----------

